# wall subway tile with uneven floor..



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im on a job installing about 250 linear feet of 3"x6" subway tiles with 3"x4.5" covebase tile at the bottom.All white.. butting the tiles together for minimal grout lines. Tiles go half way up the wall.

Heres the problem.

The floor is out by 1/4" all over the place.. wavy and not a good starting point..

Where do i start to insure a nice level and straight job? This is the first time using covebase tile..

Should i throw a laser on and use ledger boards for field tiles like usual and cut in the cove base? That may be alot of work since theres really no grout lines to hide things..plus it may look wierd with the covebase...

Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I suggest leveling the floor by using SLC.

Also you can find a point on the wall and snap a chalk line.. you dont want to butt the tile too close and leave some space for movement


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of floor is going in?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like a commercial bathroom. Subways are butted because they have lugs on them. If it's not a commercial job, fix the floor and have the HO pay for it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish i could of leveled the floor.. but the floors already there. Im just there to tile the walls. I know its not the proper way to do cove base but it is what it is. I was going to use sanded color matched caulk at the joint and sanitary cove tiles


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Use a non slip mortar like pro lite. Start one course off the floor, and then go back and cut the top of the cove base off. I always do wainscots with stacker tile like this. Layout should be based on a full tile at the low spot


----------

